# Mechanic put in wrong cv joint/half shaft/axle



## thatchsf (Apr 17, 2014)

Brought my 2000 Maxima in for a power steering fluid leak. They ended up replacing the half shaft/axle but put in an axle for an automatic and my car is manual. When I picked up the car I noticed a winding up or thuttering noise that got louder with higher RPM. It would do the exact reverse when slowing down. Before I could complain about that...the wrong axle broke a seal of some sort and ALL my transmission fluid leaked out. Got that fixed, got a tune up, and still have this winding up noise when accelerating. Then a loud noise started while car was in neutral with clutch out. When i press the clutch in it goes away. Mechanic said I needed a new clutch, flywheel, transaxle, and reverse sensor. Got all that done and the sounds are even worse now. I take it back in and they end up putting in another half shaft/axle, took the clutch apart because something was wrong with that too and are now saying its probably the transmission.

My car was running great when I took it in initially(except for the power steering fluid leak. And then it has just been $1000's of problems ever since. Can anything they have done caused these noises or problem with the transmission. 
Please Help
Jason


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

how did it go from fixing a leak (probably a bad hose) to replacing a axle? did the pwr strg fluid ruin a axle boot? 1st of all get that poor car away from that shop! if the clutch was replaced, the throw-out should have been replaced too, was it? (probably the noise you hear when the clutch is out)
if the wrong axles where used, it may have messed up some gears inside the trans, I would make them buy it and have another shop install it..


----------



## thatchsf (Apr 17, 2014)

SPEEDO said:


> how did it go from fixing a leak (probably a bad hose) to replacing a axle? did the pwr strg fluid ruin a axle boot? 1st of all get that poor car away from that shop! if the clutch was replaced, the throw-out should have been replaced too, was it? (probably the noise you hear when the clutch is out)
> if the wrong axles where used, it may have messed up some gears inside the trans, I would make them buy it and have another shop install it..


Thanks for the response. They are paying to rebuild my transmission. Not sure what they did still, but they were embarrassed and I didn't even have to ask them to pay. They volunteered.  And they won't be the ones working on it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I hope everything gets fixed, let us know what happens..


----------

